# 2nd attempt cutting board what do you think



## Deanoside (Aug 4, 2017)

I was going for a drunken cutting board but I think it turned out a little bit more buzz cutting board What do you think your guys's input is much appreciated

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 4, 2017)

Interesting pattern and nice fit on the joints. What did you use for the finish?


----------



## Deanoside (Aug 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Interesting pattern and nice fit on the joints. What did you use for the finish?


I used food safe mineral oil. I think on the next one I will use a dark and A light colored wood So you can see that pattern a little more .Thanks


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 4, 2017)

You could also use a thin strip of veneer between the segments.


----------



## Deanoside (Aug 5, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You could also use a thin strip of veneer between the segments.


That is a Good idea didn't think about that 1. I'm still kindOf experimentin that is the 2nd cutting board that I have made. I really like the mohogany wood on the cutting board it has a metallic look that the pics dont capture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 5, 2017)

It looks good and was a good lesson. I think more solid colored wood without the sapwood will work better. Also try and use woods that are not real porus.
Mahogany can be very porus, walnut is but not as bad, I use walnut in cutting boards. The reason for not using porus woods is that the can trap food debris and bacteria. Also for a finish try a mineral oil and bees wax blend, protects better and makes clean up a snap, easy to apply and water rolls right off. The wax will help to seal the pores too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Ray D (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice job on the cutting board. Take a look at some end grain cutting boards on the net. I think you will find them also a lot of fun to make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2017)

Dean, that is a very nice cutting board for any level, but considering it's your second one it's even more impressive! 

Ditto all of what Greg said. I don't use mahogany in my cutting boards because it is so porous and also because it will show cuts a lot worse because it is a softer wood. One thing you might try is to lay out the woods you want to use and mist it with water. That will give you a good idea how it will look when finished. Try walnut/maple, cherry/hickory, etc. I throw some Purpleheart and Bois d'Arc in mine, makes a striking difference! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 5, 2017)

And I have to admit... @Tony makes some pretty nice cutting boards even though they look like the state of Texas sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice creativity on this cutting board. I have yet to make one myself, so I am soaking in the ideas on the forum. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice job Dean. I have never made a cutting board but used to do a lot of flat work. I have never found end grain to end grain glue ups to be strong. Long grain or face grain to face grain is optimal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deanoside (Aug 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It looks good and was a good lesson. I think more solid colored wood without the sapwood will work better. Also try and use woods that are not real porus.
> Mahogany can be very porus, walnut is but not as bad, I use walnut in cutting boards. The reason for not using porus woods is that the can trap food debris and bacteria. Also for a finish try a mineral oil and bees wax blend, protects better and makes clean up a snap, easy to apply and water rolls right off. The wax will help to seal the pores too.


Ok with the bees wax oil do i need to season with strait mineral oil first or put the wax/oil first coat


woodtickgreg said:


> It looks good and was a good lesson. I think more solid colored wood without the sapwood will work better. Also try and use woods that are not real porus.
> Mahogany can be very porus, walnut is but not as bad, I use walnut in cutting boards. The reason for not using porus woods is that the can trap food debris and bacteria. Also for a finish try a mineral oil and bees wax blend, protects better and makes clean up a snap, easy to apply and water rolls right off. The wax will help to seal the pores too.


----------



## Deanoside (Aug 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> Dean, that is a very nice cutting board for any level, but considering it's your second one it's even more impressive!
> 
> Ditto all of what Greg said. I don't use mahogany in my cutting boards because it is so porous and also because it will show cuts a lot worse because it is a softer wood. One thing you might try is to lay out the woods you want to use and mist it with water. That will give you a good idea how it will look when finished. Try walnut/maple, cherry/hickory, etc. I throw some Purpleheart and Bois d'Arc in mine, makes a striking difference! Tony
> View attachment 132110


Thanks for the info I'm still new to most of this and need to find a place that I can get some differenttypes of hardwood


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2017)

Deanoside said:


> Thanks for the info I'm still new to most of this and need to find a place that I can get some differenttypes of hardwood



You've found the place to get more hardwood than you can ever use! Look in the Wood for Sale forum, or just ask for what you want. @woodtickgreg has piles of it, as do most of us. We are all wood hoarders, there's enough to go around!

As to your question about seasoning the board with mineral oil first, I don't recommend it. I tried that and it just didn't have the right effect IMO. I use a 4 to 1 ratio, oil to wax. If you need wax @rocky1 is the guy to talk to. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 5, 2017)

Nice work! I like the pattern.

If there's a cabinet shop or door manufacturer anywhere near you, scrap wood may be easy and cheap. There's a place here that makes wooden doors, and dumpster diving in their scrap bin can be pretty good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Seasoning with straight oil first is going to darken the wood(s); that's sometimes a good thing, sometimes not. Works good to bring out highlights, accent darker grains; doesn't make much difference on some lighter woods, some darker woods get reeeeally dark, results can vary within species, can vary within any board; all kinda depends upon how porous the wood is. Where you have a mix of woods involved, as with your cutting board, it's difficult to say how they'll all react. Some may look better treated with oil, others you won't see much change, still others will darken too much and not be cool, at all. Too much oil may cause problems with your end grain glue joints as well. For those reasons I would say you probably don't want to. 

As Tony stated above, if you need beeswax, I can hook you up .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Seasoning with straight oil first is going to darken the wood(s); that's sometimes a good thing, sometimes not. Works good to bring out highlights, accent darker grains; doesn't make much difference on some lighter woods, some darker woods get reeeeally dark, results can vary within species, can vary within any board; all kinda depends upon how porous the wood is. Where you have a mix of woods involved, as with your cutting board, it's difficult to say how they'll all react. Some may look better treated with oil, others you won't see much change, still others will darken too much and not be cool, at all. Too much oil may cause problems with your end grain glue joints as well. For those reasons I would say you probably don't want to.
> 
> As Tony stated above, if you need beeswax, I can hook you up .



My biggest problem with straight mineral oil is it makes maple look like crap. I would do boards with beautiful contrast, put them in oil and watch it go to looking like a**. Tony


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 5, 2017)

Just don't ask @rocky1 for honey because your honey will just steal your honey!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 5, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> And I have to admit... @Tony makes some pretty nice cutting boards even though they look like the state of Texas sometimes.


YEAH BABY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 5, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> And I have to admit... @Tony makes some pretty nice cutting boards even though they look like the state of Texas sometimes.



You mean like these I just cut out Lou?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeah Baby!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

